# Bootmenü bearbeiten Win XP und Win 7



## DagBriTi (19. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Laptop Windows 7 installiert, danach auf einer anderen Partition Win XP.
Leider werde ich beim Hochfahren nun gar nicht gefragt, mit welchem System er starten soll, sondern es wird automatisch Win XP hoch gefahren.
Ich möchte das natürlich so haben, dass ich beim Starten gefragt werde.

In der Bootdatei steht folgendes:


> [boot loader]
> timeout=30
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS
> [operating systems]
> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect



Könnt Ihr mir sagen, was ich in die Datei schreiben muss, damit ich eben beim Starten gefragt werde, welches BS gestartet werden soll?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, fehlt hier ja nur der Eintrag von Win 7 und dann müsste es gehen, oder?

LG Tim


----------



## Dr Dau (19. November 2011)

Hallo!



DagBriTi hat gesagt.:


> ich habe auf meinem Laptop Windows 7 installiert, danach auf einer anderen Partition Win XP.


Das war ein Fehler.
Beim nächsten mal erst XP installieren und danach Win7, dann ersparst Du Dir die Probleme die Du nun hast. 



DagBriTi hat gesagt.:


> Leider werde ich beim Hochfahren nun gar nicht gefragt, mit welchem System er starten soll, sondern es wird automatisch Win XP hoch gefahren.


Liegt daran dass XP nichts mit dem Bootmanager von Win7 anfangen kann.



DagBriTi hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte das natürlich so haben, dass ich beim Starten gefragt werde.


Der übliche Weg ist folgender:
Zuerst startet der Bootmanager von Win7.
Dieser fragt Dich ob Du Win7 oder eine frühere Windowsinstallation booten willst.
Wenn Du Dich für letzteres entscheidest, schubst der Bootmanager von Win7 den NT-Loader von XP an.
Der NT-Loader von XP zeigt Dir dann das Auswahlmenü was Du derzeit zu Gesicht bekommst.



DagBriTi hat gesagt.:


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, was ich in die Datei schreiben muss, damit ich eben beim Starten gefragt werde, welches BS gestartet werden soll?
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, fehlt hier ja nur der Eintrag von Win 7 und dann müsste es gehen, oder?


Falsch!
Vista und/oder Win7 tauchen in der boot.ini nicht auf.
Da gibt es also nicht zu ändern.

Da Du XP zuletzt installiert hast, hast Du damit den MBR überschrieben..... und Win7 somit rausgeschmissen.
Du musst Win7 allerdings nicht neu installieren, sondern kannst den MBR reparieren.
Wie dieses funktioniert, und wie Du XP ggf. nachträglich in den Bootmanager von Win7 hinzufügen kannst, kannst Du hier nachlesen:
http://www.wintotal.de/tipparchiv/?id=1695

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## DagBriTi (19. November 2011)

Hallo Dr Dau,

danke für die Erklärung und den Link.
Über den Befehl /FixBoot habe ich es geschafft, dass der Computer wieder mit Win 7 startet.
(Ich bekomme nun ein Auswahlfenster zwischen zwei Win 7 Einträgen, einmal steht Windows 7 und einmal steht Microsoft Windows 7, beide Einträge führen zum gleichen Betriebssytem, komisch)

Wie schaffe ich es denn jetzt, dass ich beim Hochfahren auch Win XP auswählen kann?
Ich habe es mit dem Befehl /RebuildBcd probiert, bei dem Scan findet er aber keine kompatibles System, ich nehme an, dass nur die Partition D abgesucht wird, da ich ja am Anfang nach Reperaturoptionen das Win 7 System auf der Platte D auswählen muss.

Welchen Weg gibt es noch Win 7 klar zu machen, dass da noch ein XP-System ist, was auswählbar sein soll? 

LG Tim


----------



## Dr Dau (20. November 2011)

DagBriTi hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Weg gibt es noch Win 7 klar zu machen, dass da noch ein XP-System ist, was auswählbar sein soll?


Dann würde ich mal versuchen XP manuell zum Auswahlmenü von Win7 hinzu zu fügen.
Unter Vista/Win7 geschieht dieses mit bcdedit.exe in der Eingabeaufforderung oder mit grafischer Oberfläche mittels EasyBCD.
http://www.wintotal.de/tipparchiv/?TID=1318


----------

